# Butchers paper for Brisket



## kiska95

Sorry Guys posted this in Electric Smokers by mistake

Hi Guys

On "another" forum there is some debate about the type of butcher paper that Arron Franklin uses to wrap his briskets and where to get it in the UK, There are even You Tube videos showing his tests examples between foil and Paper, so obviously as his briskets are the dogs, butcher paper is now vogue 

I discovered he uses 18inch x 40lb Texas Pink Butchers paper from ABCO paper company in Austin Texas but I understand that any untreated Kraft paper (brown or white) is just the same idea, is it?

pinkbutcherpaper-alt.png 972k .png file

texas-butcher-paper-200x100.png 621k .png file

However here is the question ......."What weight in UK gsm is the US 40LB paper that Franklin uses?

As the American paper weighting system can vary depending on the paper usage it could be anywhere from 50gsm to 150gsm, Kraft paper here I believe is around 70gsm to 90gsm

So does anybody know????????


----------



## kiska95

Hi

Just on from the above I am hearing that untreated Kraft paper just falls to pieces if used as a wrap as it does not have the "Sizing" for wet strength? Anyone had any experiences???????


----------



## kiska95

Bit more research and it appears that Peach Meat Saver butcher paper is 65gsm but I can only find sheets biggest being 20 x 30 from

http://www.propacpackaging.co.uk/pr...ch-meat-saver-paper-20-x-30-65-gsm/5/92/1284/

Anyone know if you can buy rolls?


----------



## kc5tpy

Hi kiska.  Franklin and the other bloke:  To be honest I am not impressed with "Flash and Dash".  Who made them the BBQ Gods?  They have TV shows and books but they are only repeating what has already been done for years.  It just wasn't published.  When these guys talk about butcher paper in the States; they are talking about a thick white paper outside with a wax coating inside.  Suitable for freezing for short periods.

Wrapping a butt or brisket while cooking ( so called Texas crutch??? ) is not necessary in my opinion.  I have never done it.  I now some folks do.  Other than paper towels; what you wrap it in to rest will not change anything to do with the meat.  Just my opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I use parchment paper when I wrap food that I am cooking. I buy it in a case of 1000 sheets (they are sized to fit commercial baking pans. Cost here in the US is around $32 a case. Just throwing out another option for you that may be easier to locate.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello kiska.  Folks stress too much about these big hunks of meat in my opinion.  Learn to control the temp. in your smoker.  Learn the minion method.  Then rub, marinate, inject, just salt and pepper  ( your choice ) and slam that hunk of meat on the smoker!  It ain't rocket science.  Use a good digital therm..  Cook to an IT and tenderness.  As said here "Bob's your uncle".  Jump in BOTH feet first!  You got this.  Have fun.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood

Hiya Kiska,

I just use Grease Proof Paper in a roll from Tesco's or wherever and it does the job just fine.


----------



## kiska95

Thanks for the advice and tips guys,
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






They said the world was flat but until Old Chris got in the boat....................... who knew?


----------



## mummel

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I use parchment paper when I wrap food that I am cooking. I buy it in a case of 1000 sheets (they are sized to fit commercial baking pans. Cost here in the US is around $32 a case. Just throwing out another option for you that may be easier to locate.


 I thought I saw some parchment paper at Costco the other day.  I need to check it out.


----------



## kiska95

Actually I have seen in Makro too!

Good shout out Smokewood


----------

